# How to wear baby on back



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

I really need to learn how to wear ds on my back but am clueless. I have ring slings, a moby wrap and a bjorn. I know there's a way to wear him with the moby but can't figure it out. Also, dh & I are separated so I only have the 9 yr old to help me get him on my back. Can I do it? Is there a carrier that would be better? Ds is almost 5 mths and around 15 1/2 lbs.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Imo, the carriers you listed are not ideal for back carries. a woven wrap or an SSC like the Ergo are great. A wrap has a steep learning curve but well worth it since they are really versatile, there are lots of how-to videos on youtube and thebabywearer.com is a great resource for learning how to get babe on your back. SSCs are easier to get the hang of and very comfy, imo, just don't have the same versatility as a wrap.
Hth some.

eta: you can use a ring sling for back carries 



I've just never gotten the hang of it.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I am going to agree that none of the carriers you have are really suitable for learning to back carry. A Bjorn does not do back carries at all. A Moby technically does, but it is very difficult to get a secure, safe, supportive back carry in a stretchy wrap, and the only people I would ever suggest doing it are very experienced back wearers, and ring slings technically can go on the back, but again, it's a more "experienced" carry. I've only personally ever worn a child on my back in a ring sling once, and that's because I was in a real pinch.

I would also suggest a mei tai, soft structured carrier, or a woven wrap. My favorite is woven wraps because they're the most diverse carrier and the most comfortable to me.


----------



## Carrruth (Aug 13, 2009)

Ditto on the suggestions. The carriers you have are not suited for back carries. And although Moby's say you can do back carries with them, they are VERY dangerous and stretch wraps should never be used for a back carry (with maybe the exception of a Wrapsody, but only with someone very experienced). Here is a great video showing the dangers of using a stretch wrap on your back:


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carrruth* 
Here is a great video showing the dangers of using a stretch wrap on your back: 




Yikes!
I will admit to having wrapped once or twice on my back with a stretchy when ds3 was really little (like 8 weeks), but I had it super tight and secure, really and truly. Her wrap job was pretty loose







There is no way I would attempt with a babe big enough to lean (or ever again, now that I have woven wraps.)


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

My fave for a back carry is the onbuhimo. I have a MT and I could never get him in it without help. But with the onbu I got him on my back, alone, first try out of the package.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
My fave for a back carry is the onbuhimo. I have a MT and I could never get him in it without help. But with the onbu I got him on my back, alone, first try out of the package.

Why do you think you have an easier time with the onbu than the mei tai? I am really quite intrigued now that I've lookd a bit more at the onbuhimo- I wonder if that wouldn't be easier for me than even an ssc as it would avoid the bottom strap issue....

Do you cross the straps in front, or do you tie tibetan? How long are the straps on yours?

(Sorry for the great inquisition, but, I am REALLY tempted!)


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

I love a MT for back carries! Also a SSC, soo nice, I don't have one but I've tried them on at babywearing meetings.


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you SO much for the info. I've been researching all your suggestions. I found a Kozy carrier on craigslist for $40. I thought I'd do that first and go from there!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto4plus4* 
Thank you SO much for the info. I've been researching all your suggestions. I found a Kozy carrier on craigslist for $40. I thought I'd do that first and go from there!

That sounds like a great plan! Kozys are great carriers, and $40 is a good price, too!


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

I'm interested in this too. I got my older daughter in a back carry with a wrap, but she was walking and could "cling" on when I squatted down. I can't figure out how to do it with a baby. DH was spectaculary unhelpful when we tried the other day. And baby was not wrapped well/safe.


----------



## nerdymom (Mar 20, 2008)

My local Babywearing International of DC-MD-VA made some helpful videos about back carries. Scroll down the page for more tutorials.


----------



## ABO Mama (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds like you found a good carrier! You may also want to try something with buckles (like ergo).


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *confustication* 
Why do you think you have an easier time with the onbu than the mei tai? I am really quite intrigued now that I've lookd a bit more at the onbuhimo- I wonder if that wouldn't be easier for me than even an ssc as it would avoid the bottom strap issue....

Do you cross the straps in front, or do you tie tibetan? How long are the straps on yours?

(Sorry for the great inquisition, but, I am REALLY tempted!)

Its easier precisely because it avoids the bottom strap issue. I do still use my mt for times when i know i'll have help and will be wearing him for a while, since it distributes the weight to my hips (which the onbu doesn't). But fastening the bottom strap and then putting him over my shoulder, i could never get the body between his legs and hed wind up falling to the bed. W the onbu, i wrap him in it, superman him over my shoulder, reach behind and grab a ring between his legs.

I tried crossing it on my chest once. Nearly choked myself. I'll stick w rucksack. I do cross if hes on my front, which is only if hes already asleep.

My straps are XL because dh is 6'4" and I'm fluffy, but i have a ton of excess tied in a goofy bow between my breasts, i easily could have used standard length. If you want actual measurements, you'll have to pm me.


----------



## confustication (Mar 18, 2006)

Thank you for all of that. Since I'm alone with the kids, I really need an easy-by-myself back carry, and it looks and sounds like the onbu might be just that for me. I think my measurements are probably quite similar to yours (and I go for xl straps on EVERYTHING to accomodate the annoyingly large chest I have been 'blessed' with...)

Now, to scrounge up some $...


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Okay, so this didn't work. The people with used ones on craigslist never got back to me. So, I bought one off Etsy that was a cross between a mei tai and soft structure. It has foam padding. I can NOT get this to work. It's like the padding makes it not snug around my waist no matter how tight I work it and spreads DS's legs too wide (he's just 5 months). I'm short and heavy with shorter arms. There's NO way I could tie it behind me. I had to have my dd help. We tried it with several different ties. I could get it but it didn't feel comfortable for either him or me. UGHH! What to do???? Does this mean I should go with something like an Ergo so I don't have to worry about tying it? I don't even think the onbu would work. Maybe he's still too little for a back carry as I'm so wide??


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Can you return it? I've honestly not had positive experiences with Etsy carriers at all.


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

I hope. I bought it from one with a return guarantee. Would the woven work if I have such a hard time reaching behind me?


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

A longer wrap would work, sure. Because you basically drape it across your back, then grab from the other side and pull.
I am curious.... What mei tai did you buy? I wonder if it just has very short straps perhaps? Some have very long ones, and you actually tie in front.


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

It's from Babyinmindcreations She sent me a YouTube link. I think I am putting the waist strap too high-around my waist instead of lower on my hips. I need to try it again. It actually has really long straps. It helped watching that specific video. I'll let you know when I try it again.

About my moby. I have the Moby-D. Would it be any better or is it still the stretchiness of the rest of the wrap?


----------



## entiti (Jan 28, 2009)

I have an Ergo, and when a fellow mama I hike with showed me the "Santa Claus" swing around, I almost died with astonishment! You start with the Ergo already in place around your waist, with the carrier part draped over your hip. Place baby on your hip, bring the carrier up by both straps, put the straps together with both hands, and swing baby from your hip to your back like a sack of potatoes, or Santa with his bag of gifts! lol..







. Then you slip your first arm into one strap, then the other. It may sound weird, but it WORKS and is fool proof. Plus, no having to try and maneuver getting a squirming LO on your back with one hand, while getting the carrier situated.
My friend said there was a video on youtube, but I didn't find one.
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momto4plus4* 
It's from Babyinmindcreations She sent me a YouTube link. I think I am putting the waist strap too high-around my waist instead of lower on my hips. I need to try it again. It actually has really long straps. It helped watching that specific video. I'll let you know when I try it again.

About my moby. I have the Moby-D. Would it be any better or is it still the stretchiness of the rest of the wrap?

Try this: 



 You should be able to tie in front.

And the Moby D is the same material except the middle panel, so it wouldn't help any as far as a bag carry is concerned.


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the link. It WORKED! I am SO excited!!! Once I moved the waist part down onto my hips, the padded bottom didn't ride up onto his butt. My dd helped but I wore him 4 times today-3 on my back and once on my front. He took a nap both times he was on my back and didn't fuss once on the front. It was Awesome! YEAH!!! I'm still getting used to tying him but I figure it'll get easier the more I do it and the older he gets. I'm glad I have dd to help. And a mirror-that made a big difference too.


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

my suggestion would be trying to find a babywearing group near you so you can try on different carriers. My favorite ssc carriers for a back carry are my favorite the babyhawk oh snap or olives and applesauce. I'm not sure if you can use either at that age, but those are both amazing carriers.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

Awesome! I'm so glad you're having success with it!


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks Nicole! I couldn't have done it without everyone's support on here!


----------

